# Online purchases of Comfortis, Trifexis not a good idea



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

At my vet's office today, I noticed a flyer for Comfortis and Trifexis from the manufacturer. I got into a discussion with the receptionist and she showed me a letter from Elanco, the manufacturer. 

Elanco does not sell these products to online pharmacies. Any product you buy through one is what they call "diverted product." That means it was purchased by veterinarians and re-sold to the online pharmacy. They've been finding instances of tampered packaging and in some cases, bogus product, purchased through online sources. 

The only way you can be sure you are getting bonafide product is through a veterinarian's office. 

I guess I won't be buying it online anymore!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Scary!!! I was just thinking of buying online to get it cheaper. Guess not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Elanco does not sell these products to online pharmacies.
> The only way you can be sure you are getting bonafide product is through a veterinarian's office.
> 
> I guess I won't be buying it online anymore!


 That is not entirely true, I'm sure there are places online selling * "diverted product."* .... but the big name online pharmacies (1-800 petmeds) do get their product form Elanco or a legitimate wholesale distributor for online sales. Phamacies are a huge profit center for a vets office to help with their overhead.....every vet I have used in recent years have had a display discouraging online purchases.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> That is not entirely true, I'm sure there are places online selling * "diverted product."* .... but the big name online pharmacies (1-800 petmeds) do get their product form Elanco or a legitimate wholesale distributor for online sales. Phamacies are a huge profit center for a vets office to help with their overhead.....every vet I have used in recent years have had a display discouraging online purchases.


The letter, on letterhead, from Elanco stated very clearly that they do not sell to online veterinary services. I was surprised since I would think that would be a very good line of business for the company.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not to mention Foster & Smith, who have a certified pharmacy and sell Trifexis at least. The older I get, the more cynical I get <sigh> Now, whether or not they would honor any guarantee is something else.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Not to mention Foster & Smith, who have a certified pharmacy and sell Trifexis at least. The older I get, the more cynical I get <sigh> Now, whether or not they would honor any guarantee is something else.


I know, I specifically asked about them because they have a good reputation. 

It's unclear to me why Elanco _wouldn't_ sell to companies with veterinarians running them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been buying several products through Drs. F & S's pharmacy, have been for a few years. They contact my Vet directly for the RX approval. 

I was going to place an order for Trifexis but it's currently out of stock.

ETA: Question, aren't the accredited Pet Pharmacies ordering thier products directly through the manufacturer, similiar to what any Pharmacy does for human medications?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is my understanding they do sell to VIPP pharmacies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> It is my understanding they do sell to VIPP pharmacies.


Which Drs. Foster and Smith's pharmacy is and their accreditation is availalbe on their site to view.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Interesting article......

Trifexis Boom Over?? - Cafepharma Message Boards


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sheldon said:


> Interesting article......
> 
> Trifexis Boom Over?? - Cafepharma Message Boards


That's interesting. I'm going to have to pick up a dose for my two at my Vet clinic since Drs. F & S are currently out of it. I'll ask about it while there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sheldon said:


> Interesting article......
> 
> Trifexis Boom Over?? - Cafepharma Message Boards


This is from 2011 and before Interceptor was taken off the market? 

Personally I don't give my dogs Trifexis. I want tick protection, which neither Trifexis or Comfortis covers. We are using Heartgard Plus until Interceptor is back and Parastar Plus topical flea and tick protection. I've been in our vet clinic on two separate occasions when clients have walked in and asked a nurse if they can be switched from Trifexis to HG+ and another preventive that covers fleas and ticks (no collars).


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

OutWest said:


> The letter, on letterhead, from Elanco stated very clearly that they do not sell to online veterinary services. I was surprised since I would think that would be a very good line of business for the company.


 I would call the Elanco's customer service and ask directly them if 1-800 Pet-meds is one of their legitimate retailers.....just to verifiy. They are a huge international retailer, I can not see them buying anything from unauthorized channels......too much liability.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> This is from 2011 and before Interceptor was taken off the market?
> 
> Personally I don't give my dogs Trifexis. I want tick protection, which neither Trifexis or Comfortis covers. We are using Heartgard Plus until Interceptor is back and Parastar Plus topical flea and tick protection. I've been in our vet clinic on two separate occasions when clients have walked in and asked a nurse if they can be switched from Trifexis to HG+ and another preventive that covers fleas and ticks (no collars).


I use the Trifexis for fleas, it's the only thing I've found that works here on the Coast. We don't have much of a problem with Ticks fortunately in this area. 

I can understand why you'd want a product that covers both fleas and ticks.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> This is from 2011 and before Interceptor was taken off the market?


???? There are several posts in that pharma industry forum from just a few weeks ago. It appears the company is trying to support their bread and butter (vets) and still selling directly to online retailers as well. That last entry (post #48) from a couple days ago is very telling. (scroll to the bottom of the page)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sheldon said:


> I would call the Elanco's customer service and ask directly them if 1-800 Pet-meds is one of their legitimate retailers.....just to verifiy. They are a huge international retailer, I can not see them buying anything from unauthorized channels......too much liability.


Good idea, also looking at 1-800 PET MEDS website, they too are an Accreditated Vet Vipps Pharmacy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sheldon said:


> ???? There are several posts in that pharma industry forum from just a few weeks ago. It appears the company is trying to support their bread and butter (vets) and still selling directly to online retailers as well. That last entry (post #48) from a couple days ago is very telling. (scroll to the bottom of the page)


I didn't scroll down when I saw 2011 and reference to Interceptor! :doh: 

My Toby was one of the dogs who had a terrible adverse reaction to Comfortis, which is basically Trifexis minus the heartworm preventive. We spent over $3000 in the first half of January this year treating him. The vet clinic refunded my money and returned the med to the company. His vets also reported the adverse reaction to the FDA and another vet who treated him as an emergency told me she's heard of other dogs with digestive enzyme issues or a history of GI issues having very serious reactions to both drugs. I used Trifexis on my puppy for 2 months and switched based on the lethargic side effect he experienced both times.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> I didn't scroll down when I saw 2011 and reference to Interceptor! :doh:
> 
> My Toby was one of the dogs who had a terrible adverse reaction to Comfortis, which is basically Trifexis minus the heartworm preventive. We spent over $3000 in the first half of January this year treating him. The vet clinic refunded my money and returned the med to the company. His vets also reported the adverse reaction to the FDA and another vet who treated him as an emergency told me she's heard of other dogs with digestive enzyme issues or a history of GI issues having very serious reactions to both drugs. I used Trifexis on my puppy for 2 months and switched based on the lethargic side effect he experienced both times.


 That is awful!! What exactly was the reaction? That is why this forum is so valuable!! Sheldon has had three doses with no issues....should I be concerned? I just bought a home here in the Carolina's and the flees are terrible!!......this product seems to do a great job. The flees seem to hang in all the pine straw around here, plus we never get a "Hard Freeze" in this neck of the woods. Others here in this area I'm sure will chime in......in middle TN flees were not that big of issue and I just used Heartguard for 12 years with my Sheltie and no issues.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He was dosed with Comfortis on 12/1 and was very lethargic. I called his vet who said it should pass. I dosed him again on 1/1 at 7 a.m. (Interceptor given the day before) and by 3 p.m.he was vomiting, totally lethargic and not interested in eating, which is highly unusual for him. It continued overnight and into the next day. I was afraid of dehydration so I took him to the vet for exam and treatment. Unfortunately we'd get him back to normal only to have it happen again. We ran several labs, he received several anti-nausea injections and pills, was hospitalized for a time for IV fluids, etc. It continued until around January 15 when he finally held down food and didn't throw up. He has a history of GI upsets and digestive enzyme deficiencies,but we never had a reaction quite like this. Since Comfortis was the only medication given that day it was obvious it was the culprit. We used Parastar plus with Interceptor on 2/1 with no reaction.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sheldon said:


> I would call the Elanco's customer service and ask directly them if 1-800 Pet-meds is one of their legitimate retailers.....just to verifiy. They are a huge international retailer, I can not see them buying anything from unauthorized channels......too much liability.


I think I'm going to do that. I looked up their number a while ago. I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Personally I don't give my dogs Trifexis. I want tick protection, which neither Trifexis or Comfortis covers. We are using Heartgard Plus until Interceptor is back and Parastar Plus topical flea and tick protection.


I looked at reviews of Parastar Plus (both name brand and its generic) and people are saying it doesn't kill fleas. Have you used it in warm weather and found it works?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sheldon said:


> That is awful!! What exactly was the reaction? That is why this forum is so valuable!! Sheldon has had three doses with no issues....should I be concerned? I just bought a home here in the Carolina's and the flees are terrible!!......this product seems to do a great job. The flees seem to hang in all the pine straw around here, plus we never get a "Hard Freeze" in this neck of the woods. Others here in this area I'm sure will chime in......in middle TN flees were not that big of issue and I just used Heartguard for 12 years with my Sheltie and no issues.


My two Goldens ages 4 and 8 have been on Trifexis for 2-2.5 years now.
My guys have not had any issues or reaction to it. 

I always give the Trifexis with a meal as directed and I always give it to them when I know I am going to be home all day so I can watch for any problems or reactions. 

So far no problems, I'm going to continue to use it because it's the only thing that works on Fleas here on the NC Coast.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I looked at reviews of Parastar Plus (both name brand and its generic) and people are saying it doesn't kill fleas. Have you used it in warm weather and found it works?


We started this in February of this year but we have fleas here all year long. Granted it gets heavier the warmer it is outside. So far I am pleased with how my dogs reacted to it, the application ease and the fact I have not seen evidence of fleas despite daily walks, multimile ones for Toby. I know that it might not work for everyone depending on their living environment, but oral flea meds will not be part of my dogs' future.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My two Goldens ages 4 and 8 have been on Trifexis for 2-2.5 years now.
> My guys have not had any issues or reaction to it.
> 
> I always give the Trifexis with a meal as directed and I always give it to them when I know I am going to be home all day so I can watch for any problems or reactions.
> ...


For the record, I followed the dosing instructions to the letter and was home to witness the first adverse reactions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> For the record, I followed the dosing instructions to the letter and was home to witness the first adverse reactions.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


DG, was not implying you didn't....... so sorry you took it that way.

And especially sorry Toby had a reaction, it obviously does not work for all dogs.

ETA: Is it wrong of me to say that my dogs haven't had any problems with it?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That Cafe Pharma Board is one cut-throat site.
Indicitive of the entire industry. Just vile.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> DG, was not implying you didn't....... so sorry you took it that way.
> 
> And especially sorry Toby had a reaction, it obviously does not work for all dogs.
> 
> ETA: Is it wrong of me to say that my dogs haven't had any problems with it?


No, but I think it is only fair to know that some dogs will have severe side effects to the oral flea meds. They are relatively new on the market and don't have a long term track record .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> No, but I think it is only fair to know that some dogs will have severe side effects to the oral flea meds. They are relatively new on the market and don't have a long term track record .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Absoulutely I agree. 

As I indicated in my comment, I did say that it does not work for all dogs and I am really sorry that Toby had a reaction to it.

I was only stating that I have had positive results. There are risks with any type of medications unfortunately.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow-just read the cafe pharma board. 

I need to go take a shower now. Those folks are rough...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We live in the southeast and have the pups and cats on preventative all year, so tpyically don't see many or any fleas. We tried Parastar Plus last summer on the dogs and it seemed to work fine as long as the dogs didn't go in the pool often. But since they are in and out of the pool all summer, we found it didn't seem to last close to the month. Their regular swimming is why we switched to Trifexis. One of the pups seemed lethargic after his first dose, so the Vet suggested splitting the pill in 1/2 and adminsitering 1/2 one day with a full meal and the other half the next. Works like a charm! No more problems. They never had a reaction to topical treatments. We have an older cat that acted paralyzed & dazed when Advantage was adminstered, so after washing it off him immediately, he's off the topical rotation. Since Capstar makes him twitchy, we're looking for some type of preventative other then flea combing for him.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My two Goldens ages 4 and 8 have been on Trifexis for 2-2.5 years now.
> My guys have not had any issues or reaction to it.
> 
> I always give the Trifexis with a meal as directed and I always give it to them when I know I am going to be home all day so I can watch for any problems or reactions.
> ...


Same for my two--switched after Interceptor went off the market. My 7 yr old has been on it for 2 yrs & the soon to be 12 yr old for a yr. Since moving to Georgia & now Alabama, it's been the only thing that kept the goldens flea free. I will say the pills smell like pine-sol and I have to chop them into smaller pieces in order to get my picky female to eat them with her dinner.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Has anyone spoken to 1800 pet meds about this? Ill be starting chester on trifexis next month, and my vet doesn't carry it. I don't get how company's like them and other popular online pet pharmacies and be carrying diverted products.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For all of you using Trifexis or Comfortis in areas where ticks are present- please post what tick protection you are using for your dogs to prevent potentially fatal tick borne diseases?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

xoerika620xo said:


> Has anyone spoken to 1800 pet meds about this? Ill be starting chester on trifexis next month, and my vet doesn't carry it. I don't get how company's like them and other popular online pet pharmacies and be carrying diverted products.


1-800 Pet Meds and Drs. Foster and Smith's Pharmacy are both Vet Vipps Certified Pharmacies, you can view their accreditation on their website. 

I order Trifexis and some other meds through Drs. F & S-they contact my Vet Clinic for the RX Approval directly. I place the order, they get the RX Approval, then ship my order.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We've been using Trifexis for about 2 years now, with no side effects as well as no fleas and heartworm negative. We don't have a tick problem, never have, but don't ask me why, woods, open fields and wildlife.

We switched from a topical because Hank HATED it, he'd see the tube and run. It took two of us to administer it. I use a topical on the cat.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> For all of you using Trifexis or Comfortis in areas where ticks are present- please post what tick protection you are using for your dogs to prevent potentially fatal tick borne diseases?


I've been told ticks "are not" a problem in San Diego County. But the cdc shows we have two types of ticks in my region and I haven't done anything!!!!!! Uh oh what should i be doing? I check for ticks after any outside time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Brave said:


> I've been told ticks "are not" a problem in San Diego County. But the cdc shows we have two types of ticks in my region and I haven't done anything!!!!!! Uh oh what should i be doing? I check for ticks after any outside time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's why I asked. Many years ago we were told ticks weren't an issue here but my Golden tested positive for RMSF - we weren't using any tick protection at all. This mystified his vets too! Ever since then I've been very careful and insistent about giving my dogs tick protection. He walked on residential streets and took an occasional walk over in a city lake, but we stayed on the cement trails. I'm posting the question as food for thought.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> That's why I asked. Many years ago we were told ticks weren't an issue here but my Golden tested positive for RMSF - we weren't using any tick protection at all. This mystified his vets too! Ever since then I've been very careful and insistent about giving my dogs tick protection. He walked on residential streets and took an occasional walk over in a city lake, but we stayed on the cement trails. I'm posting the question as food for thought.


What do you use for tick protection? I just skimmed the thread but don't remember seeing what brand. Maybe Parastar? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Trifexis was initially recommended for Charlie, until we explained that we camp frequently & tick protection is a must. We tried Vectra 3D but I wasn't happy with it - not the best with fleas in my opinion. Charlie uses K9 Advantix for flea/tick protection & heartguard plus for heartworm. We use both year round as the winters in Ohio have been milder the last couple years. I get the heartguard through our vet & order the Advantix through Petco.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*So I spoke to Elanco ...*

... and I spoke to Foster & Smith customer service agents. This is what I heard:

Elanco does NOT sell to any online pharmacies and won't ship to them. They only sell and ship to veterinary clinics. 

Drs. Foster & Smith purchases their product through a third party distributor, not Elanco. The rep said they look at the product when it's unpacked and it comes from Eli Lilly. She said it was no different from how many human medications are distributed, through third parties and not the manufacturer. 

So there is a bit of a disconnect here. It sounds like Elanco doesn't knowingly sell to the third party distributors but is aware they are out there. And F&S is buying the product knowing that Elanco won't sell it directly to them. 

For my part, I think I will continue to buy online for the better price (if it really is better than my vet's office) but only buy from 1-800-pet-meds or Drs. F&S, which seem to be the more reputable online pet pharmacies. I'm not going to buy from pharmacies from outside the country or that seem to be focused totally on discounted products. 

BTW, Elanco has a substantial rebate program going on right now if you want to buy from your vet. The information is on their website.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If I understand correctly, most of the on-line pharmacies take the trifexis out of it's original packaging (putting it pill vials). This is because Elanco has each package specially barcoded and they can trace who they (Elanco) sold that particular package to so that they can stop selling to that vet. They really do seem to be trying to crack down on redistribution.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Brave said:


> What do you use for tick protection? I just skimmed the thread but don't remember seeing what brand. Maybe Parastar?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, Parastar Plus. I have 2 pills left of Interceptor for Toby and then it's on to Heartgard Plus. Yogi is on Heartgard Plus and Parastar Plus.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sarah - have you heard anything about sentinel or interceptor being brought back? 

I'm fine with Trifexis - both dogs will be on it starting next week. One thing I have to suggest to people buying it is have the vet quarter chop it for you. The pills smell bad and the dogs won't voluntarily eat it the way they nom heartguard+ down. I normally get them for $16/ea, so there's really no point to ordering them online. 

I don't do tick stuff for our dogs. Never have. With Jacks, I just use a mild flea/tick shampoo when we've been out hiking.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> Sarah - have you heard anything about sentinel or interceptor being brought back?
> 
> I'm fine with Trifexis - both dogs will be on it starting next week. One thing I have to suggest to people buying it is have the vet quarter chop it for you. The pills smell bad and the dogs won't voluntarily eat it the way they nom heartguard+ down. I normally get them for $16/ea, so there's really no point to ordering them online.
> 
> I don't do tick stuff for our dogs. Never have. With Jacks, I just use a mild flea/tick shampoo when we've been out hiking.


I did a little Googling because I am anxiously awaiting Interceptor's reintroduction and this is the latest update:



> LATEST UPDATE AS OF March 7, 2013:
> Novartis Animal Health US is pleased to inform you that we have resumed the sale and distribution of Deramaxx® (deracoxib). Customers who would like to purchase this product should contact their local veterinarian for more information.
> Production of validation batches of our parasiticide products produced at our Lincoln, Nebraska manufacturing facility continues as we work toward regulatory approval for a full restart. While we continue to make progress, the restart is taking longer than originally anticipated. Currently, the exact dates for parasiticide product availability remain unknown, but will be communicated as soon as they are available.


So, at this point no date.. 

Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


----------

